# help...it smells wonderful but wants to stay in bottle



## patrice (Aug 27, 2010)

My order from Liberty Naturals just came and now I am facing the frustration of getting the oak moss absolute and peru balsam out of the bottles...any ideas ? seems lile heat might be the way to go...thanks


----------



## carebear (Aug 27, 2010)

warm water bath.

i adore both, but use cautiously in lotions and such as they are sensitizers.


----------



## patrice (Aug 27, 2010)

carebear, forgive my ignorance but what do you mean by a sensitizer...people are sensitive to them?...oh by the way i love" you can't cure stupid"....it is something it has taken me about 50 years to finally realize....now i don't have to continue having long and frustrating conversations anymore....I used to think that with just the right words and  careful explinations....folks would understand simple truths....I now keep my  opinions to myself...mostly....I.have a lot more spare time these days!


----------

